# Legislation Offers Rural Communities Opportunity



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Business Report March 2006*

*Legislation Offers Rural Communities Opportunity*

What is the Community Match Program?
In 2005, the State Legislature introduced a bill, which will give communities an opportunity to attract hunters to their area. HB 1189, also called the Community Match Program, gives communities an opportunity to supplement Department funds with local matching funds. The local matching funds will be used to provide incentive payments to landowners who enroll land into the Private Land Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS) program near their community. Some communities and landowners are concerned that hunters are having such a difficult time finding a place to hunt, they may quit coming to their community altogether. Many small towns and rural communities rely on hunters to bring an economic boost to cafes, motels, gas stations and other businesses. The hope is that increased access opportunities to private land will attract more hunters to the community.

*How does the Community Match Program work? *

Communities have relationships with area landowners while the Game and Fish Department has the expertise in assessing landscape features and habitats for hunting and implementing public access programs. By combining these two qualities, the partnership can deliver the Community Match Program in an effective manner. The result is positive for the community, the landowner, the hunter and the hunting heritage of North Dakota.

*How does a community participate?*

Any community in the state may participate in the program. The community must first identify landowners and areas where they would like to acquire public access and then come up with local matching funds to be used in conjunction with Game and Fish Department funds. The local matching funds will provide incentive payments to landowners who enroll land into the Private Land Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS) program. The community and Game and Fish will work together to negotiate the amount of the additional incentive payment. Biologists from Game and Fish will evaluate the land identified by the community. Guidelines were established in the bill requiring all land to meet habitat criteria of the current PLOTS program. If the land meets the criteria, Game and Fish will offer a PLOTS payment and the community will offer an additional incentive payment to the landowner. Once all parties are satisfied with the arrangements, the Game and Fish Department will execute and hold an agreement with the community and landowner. If the amount of the community's local matching funds meets one-third of the total payment, the community has the discretion to open the area to nonresident hunters during times when PLOTS are normally closed to nonresidents, such as the first week of pheasant season, potentially attracting more hunters to the community. The community and participating businesses will be identified as a partner on a sign located on the PLOTS area.

*For More Information
Communities should start making plans now to participate in the Community Match Program. For more information about the Community Match Program, contact the North Dakota Game and Fish Department at 701-328-6300*


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

What do Nodakers think about a fund drive to sponser a PLOTS in a specific area? Different parts of the state could be broken into two or three county districts with the money going into the donners specified area? Is that possible? ND Outdoor Heritage Coalition could hold the funds til it reaches the amount neccessary for that specific PLOTS?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Dick Wrote*



> What do Nodakers think about a fund drive to sponser a PLOTS in a specific area? Different parts of the state could be broken into two or three county districts with the money going into the donners specified area? Is that possible? ND Outdoor Heritage Coalition could hold the funds til it reaches the amount neccessary for that specific PLOTS?


So what you are asking is that members of Nodak make donation and sponsor, or kick the money into an area/community in need of more access?

If it can be done per NDGF rules, I am in!!

Great Idea!!

Who else is interested?

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll pledge a 100 bucks anyone else lets get this going.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will get a few more details and let you know what shakes out.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea...hope it's feasible!

Maybe some other additional ideas would be to create an additional stamp that sportsmen could buy to fund additional plots acreage. Sportmen could buy collectors item style stamps that would go towards PLOTS, or they could create a whole new type of program. People who buy the new program stamp would have the ability to hunt special reserved property that is enrolled in the program. Continuing with this thought.... if someone wanted access onto this property in the program, they would need to contact the respective landowner, and get his written permission to hunt it. In turn, the landowner would take down the hunters lic #, name and date of access, so that the G&F would know if a particular property is being utilized.

In this way, landowners know who is on their property, can periodically check after the hunters are gone, and have names of people who litter etc.. They also have incentive that when they start seeing their property utilized, it will spur them to enroll more of it into the program..... Also by the G&F knowing that a particular field is utilized, they can ensure they are getting the right kinds of property enrolled into the program.

I also think it would be interesting to try and get "temporary, marginal" access on certain types of land. I'm thinking along the lines of certain places that you might not think of as PLOTS style property. Think more along the lines of places where geese and ducks come off of large sloughs and lakes. It would be cheaper to get access to these marginal places, as often they are ditches, tree strips, crop fields that are adjacent to major roosting lakes for big flocks of geese and ducks. Waterfowl hunters currently only have PLOTS that have water on them for their piece of the pie related to hunting access. Unless they hunt Minnesota style with a John boat and decoys, they don't get alot of benefit out of PLOTS.

Does this make some sense?

Ryan

.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> Does this make some sense?


Not really, the idea here is not to invent new funding sources. *It is to get communities involved with sportsmen*, resident and non resident, to create better access and give the landowners a little bonus for opening their land to those sportsmen.

It is a very simple concept no need to make it more complex.

My guess is that the NDGF will enter this land into the PLOTS program as it will have to meet all of the same requirements.

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ben, your plan isn't bad but like Bob said the intent was community involvement. If administration gets too complicated it would fall apart. Simple is good and it is a simple plan. Sportsmen are already paying for all the PLOTS now. Rep. Todd Porter and the sponsors of the bill put some thought into this and really deserve a hats off.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree Bob, what does plots pay about 2-3 bucks an acre. I can't remember for sure, but at 3 bucks an acre g/o would have helped provide 33 acres with his 100 dollars. That's not bad at all when you think of it, it doesn't take long for those 33's to make 330's and so on. Hope something happens with this.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

g/o said:


> I'll pledge a 100 bucks anyone else lets get this going.


I'll match you g/o...Im in for a 100 bucks also...I would also be willing to contact a few others and could possibly raise quite a bit more...Great Idea!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll pledge too....$100.


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

Great discussion. Glad to see the immediate interest. Remember the main thrust of the CMP is to get communities involved. The thought behind CMP is that more access to private land for hunting in specific areas will draw more hunters, which in turn will bring business to the communities. Its a great concept but uncharted territory for the Department. Wildlife clubs and others such as Nodakoutdoors can be the primer in the community to kick start CMP. Kevin Kading NDGFD Private Lands Coordinator


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Kevin

Thanks for the info, When can we expect full details on the process.

Bob


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

Give us a call anytime...once a group gathers some interest, the Dept. would like to sit down at the table with them and discuss the details of the program. Like I said, this is new territory for the Dept., so we're open for ideas. Of course, I don't mean to imply that this is open ended offer, any land offered by a group must meet NDGFD criteria just the same as if it were offered through our regular PLOTS program. Payments, agreement lengths etc... will vary just like regular PLOTS so there will not be a set $/ac. amount. NDGFD payments will be based upon habitat quality, opportunities to create or enhance habitat and other features. Bottom line: The Dept. will require all lands offered to meet minimum PLOTS criteria.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Great idea, I'll pledge 50

Maybe the NDGF could sell a plots stamp. At first they could make it optional, but then maybe you would need it to hunt plots land.

One thing that makes me a little wary, is that I've seen plots land, with little or no cover. It had feed, but you couldn' t have really hunted it, except maybe decoy a goose.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Kevin

Can you share possible examples of how the funding will go. I know from the original HB 1189 there was a certain level of funding that the community would be required to attain and if I am not mistaken there was incentive for communities to bring in nonresident hunters. Also there was a cap of one Million Dollars on NDGF funds if I remember it correctly.

I was thinking on this last night and if we could raise some cash here and approach a community with it and get matching funds and landowners involved it could be a win win for everyone. Howevewr in order to visit with community leaders we would need at least a rough idea of how the process would work.

I know the people that have pledged here already they are good for it. we could have the potential to make a big difference if this catches on. This is kind of a no brainer to contribute to if you hunt ND, It doesn't matter if you are resident or nonresident you will be helping you access chances.

Bob


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

This is strictly an example but, Yes, there are "incentives" for the community. If the incentive payment offered by the community group is equal to one-third of the Game and Fish payment - for instance, if the standard rate is $3/acre and the local group offers a $1 per acre incentive payment - the community has the option of opening that PLOTS area to hunting by nonresidents during the first week of pheasant season when PLOTS are otherwise closed to nonresidents. Yes, there is $1M in the Private Lands budget for this program.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin, I do have one problem with and that is. The land will be posted with PLOTS signs which is fine. The only way I will work for this in my community is that it will be open for nonresidents the first week. I think this is going to be a very confussing thing. Yes we can add other signs or how about changing the color of the ones that would be open for nresidents the first week? I have a better idea yet but I will not mention it.


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

Communities do have a chance to open the areas to nonresidents if they meet the 1/3 requirement. If they do not meet the requirement then it is open to residents only for the first week. That is in the law, so the Dept. cannot change that aspect of the program. Different signs, additional signs etc... are easy solutions. We will also identify the areas in the PLOTS guide as well. It may take some effort but it is workable. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Great info. If you fellows want to go this route, ND Outdoor Heritage Coalition can hold donations, (don't send the check yet). We run the checking account on Quicken so notations are no problem. Do you want to break it down by specific county? Some one in that county needs to be a contact person to find the good habitat with a willing landowner. What else needs to be done--suggestions?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

This is almost a no-braner for the small communities to get more people to their towns. And if it's going to have the effect of opening more land to the PLOTS program it's a win-win for residents and NRs. Has to be good huntable land and not the stubble fields though.

If I understand this right....the game and fish gives $3.00 per acre for good ground in addition to the CRP payments or what ever. The communitiy that wants more NR hunters to use their town the first week and also has a bunch of PLOTS ground can open up every 160 acres of land for just 160.00 for the season.

Sounds like we should get behind this effort...and help set-up communities with fund raising efforts and/or whatever it takes to raise some money. $1600.00 for 10 quarters of PLOTS land that are open the 1st week of the season. I would think that the hotels, bars, restaurants and the chambers would be able to come up with that type of $$$. I wonder how many communities even understand this program?

How about asking the farmers that would be helping their community to donate all or some of the money for this program back to the program.


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't get stuck on the $3 figure, that was just an example. PLOTS payments vary. Most communities may not even know about this program yet, since we just officially launched it this week. They will be receiving information through various channels of communication. I think it will spread and the interest will build. The Dept. will be promoting the program on a regular basis as well. Kevin Kading-NDGFD Private Lands Coordinator


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now this would be in addition to the land already in PLOTS?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

This may be a good way to get the message out to communities about this program. And Im sure a lot of communities would welcome additional plots land.

There is power in numbers...get-er-done :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Ken Wrote*


> Now this would be in addition to the land already in PLOTS?


Ken; Yes it would this would be added to the existing plots once the NDGF does their assessment of the land and determines if it meets criteria.

Remember guys there are many types of PLOTS Check the link.

http://gf.nd.gov/info/plots-maps/news-changes.pdf. Page 2 describes this program in its basic form, page 4 lists the different types of plots land.

If I understand what Kevin is saying the land would need to meet the requirements of one of the different types of PLOTS land and then if the land, communities and funds are available the land would go into the program.

Bob


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> Ben, your plan isn't bad but like Bob said the intent was community involvement. If administration gets too complicated it would fall apart. Simple is good and it is a simple plan. Sportsmen are already paying for all the PLOTS now. Rep. Todd Porter and the sponsors of the bill put some thought into this and really deserve a hats off.


Gotcha! Thanks for the thoughts...

Simple is definitely good.

Wow this would really be something special to get steam rolling by summer! With the right kind of advertising/publicity this could be HUGE!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

The problem with this is it maybe short lived. There is a bunch of land coming out of CRP in 2007,08,. I know of places this will not only work but may help change ones mind to stay the extension of another 4 years. Is out of state money going to be a factor? Can we solicit out of state corperations to help sponser on this?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

absolutely on accepting any and all donations no strings attached just plots. It's a good opportunity for people R and NR alike to get together for a worthy cause and share the burden of providing a maximum amount of access to private land. 

Lets not turn this into a competition to see who gets the most recognition either if we can help it.  But a simple list of donors would be good so people know who is actually helping.


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

Just remember, this isn't necessarily a "donation" program. This program is about getting communities involved. The Dept. does not want, or expect, to see interest in the form of "donations". We want to see community involvement-gathering funds from "donors" is just one portion of this. For example, a motel owner, who benefits from having hunters in his community, can work together with the cafe owner, gas station owner and other businesses in his community to come up with local matching funds. In addition to this, the community will also work with the Dept. to identify landowners in an area who may be interested in participating in the CMP.

And yes, Bob K. is right. The land being offered must meet the criteria of any one of the PLOTS programs. There will not be new criteria for the CMP, we will use our existing PLOTS programs and criteria. The whole idea is to get new PLOTS in areas around communities who are involved with CMP, not to convert existing PLOTS agreements to CMP agreements. CMP will be adding to the 850K acres already in PLOTS.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe donors is the wrong word, I'll go with participants next time


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin, I'm confused here, are we able to get money from out of state or not? I personally see nothing wrong with doing this but I'm usually on the wrong side of the fence. Especially with the game and fish and the guys on this forum. :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

g/o

The way I envision this working on this site is that if money is collected we would then go to a community where additional access is needed and visit with community leaders about the program. Not to take the responsibility away from a community but to enhance their chances of getting more hunters into their area. I guess I don't see whay any NR money would be denied on here.

The question of absentee landowners needs to be answered by Kevin. I do not know how or if that has been factored in.

Bob


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This would be a yearly contribution?

For how many years?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Link to PLI

http://gf.nd.gov/info/pli-program.html

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department's mission is to protect, conserve, and enhance fish and wildlife populations and their habitats for sustained public use. The Private Land Initiative is the Department's overall mechanism for applying this mission onto the private landscape of North Dakota.

This sign marks lands in the PLI program.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The PLI has 3 main goals:

Conservation of habitats for fish and wildlife populations. 
Provide landowners interested in wildlife conservation with cost-share assistance for developing and protecting wildlife habitat. 
Provide the public with opportunities to access fish and wildlife resources on private land. The primary focus of this goal is hunting access.

The PLI is funded with revenue from the sale of Habitat Stamps and the interest accrued from the Department's general fund balance. Four full-time employees located in the Department's central office in Bismarck head up this initiative and administer its budget, while seven full-time employees located in district field offices work with district biologists and local landowners to provide for delivery of the programs. The PLI provides financial and technical assistance to private landowners through the following array of components and activities:

Habitat Establishment/Enhancement Cost-sharing Programs: 
Grass Plantings 
Wildlife Tree/Shrub Plantings 
Aspen Management 
Wildlife Water Developments 
Cooperative Projects 
Conservation PLOTS (Private Land Open To Sportsmen) Programs 
Working Lands Program - two-year rental contracts to recognize and reward landowners for activities and resources that have a positive impact on wildlife habitat without requiring land retirement and provide public access. 
CRP Cost-sharing Program - assists in habitat establishment (grass, trees, and food) and provides public access on Conservation Reserve Program acres. 
Habitat Plot Program - multi-year rental contracts to create/protect/enhance habitat and provide public access. 
CoverLocks (CREP) - uses USDA's Conservation Reserve Enhancement Program (CREP) to establish 20 acre habitat complexes (15 ac. Grass and 5 ac. Trees) along priority watersheds and provides public access to the 160 acres encompassing the complex for a period of 30 years. 
WRP (Wetlands Reserve Program) Incentive is a partnership program between USDA and North Dakota Game and Fish Department, which provides additional incentives to producers enrolling their land in WRP. The primary purpose of WRP Incentive is to restore, protect or enhance wetlands and uplands on private property and provide public access. 
Tree Planting Cost-sharing Program - provides assistance with the establishment costs of tree plantings. The goal of this program is to enhance wildlife habitat and conservation on private land. This program provides higher incentives to producers who provide public access. 
Food Plot Program - single-year and multi-year establishment and rental contracts to provide wildlife food and public access. 
Private Forest Conservation Program - multi-year rental contracts to protect/enhance unique forest tracts and provide public access. 
Cooperative Grants 
North American Wetland Conservation Act - provides matching dollars for federal grants for waterfowl habitat projects in North Dakota contributing to the goals of the North American Waterfowl Plan. 
Beginning Farmer or Rancher Program - provides up-front payment for long term rental contracts to producers purchasing land in exchange for conservation practices, habitat development and public access through Natural Resources Trust Program. 
Landowner Incentive Program (LIP) - a US Fish and Wildlife Service grant to supplement the Private Lands Initiative towards protecting and restoring habitats on private lands to benefit endangered, threatened, candidate or other at risk wildlife species. 
Forest Land Enhancement Program (FLEP) - provides cost share payments to producers planting trees and managing aspen forests complimenting payments through the Forest Land Enhancement Program which is administered by the North Dakota Forest Service.

Depredation Assistance 
Big Game Depredation Fund - provides dollars for activities used to alleviate/minimize damage to private livestock feed supplies caused by big game animals (manpower, technical assistance, temporary fencing, repellents, scare devices, intercept baiting, and deer-proof hay yard fences).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPECIFIC PROGRAM DETAILS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Working Lands Program -
The Working Lands Program recognizes and rewards landowners for activities and resources that have a positive impact on wildlife habitat without requiring land retirement and provides public access.

General Program Guidelines

Land must be evaluated by biologists who look at features such as habitat quality, conservation and management practices, habitat development, and size and location of the tract. These evaluations are used to "rank" the land and determine the overall value for the purpose of wildlife habitat and hunting value.

The Department will select applications using a ranking system, which gives priority to:

Size of tract- areas greater than 80 acres receive higher scores. 
Proximity to other public lands and specific priority areas of the state. 
Habitat Development-additional points are given for producers willing to undertake a habitat development project, although they are not mandatory. 
Upland Management Practices-cropland and rangeland management systems favoring conservation. 
Habitat Evaluation-an evaluation is conducted which places value on wildlife habitat features, conservation and management practices and habitat development. The more features that are dispersed throughout a tract, the more points are assessed. 
Cooperator must agree to:

Maintain or improve current farming or ranching activities. 
Allow walk-in public access to the land enrolled in the program (does not pertain to motorized vehicle use, trapping, or any other non-hunting activities). 
Allow the NDGFD to sign and publicize the tract open to public use. 
Landowner Payments/Rates

Payments range from $1.00 per acre to $3.00 per acre. 
Contract length is two years. 
Landowner may receive incentive payment if land is located in priority area.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- CRP Cost-Sharing Program -
The NDGFD CRP Cost-sharing Program offers cost-share funds to landowners for establishing cover on acres enrolled in USDA Conservation Reserve Program (CRP) in exchange for public access to these tract acres.

General Program Guidelines

The CRP Cost-sharing program provides assistance to landowners for establishing wildlife habitat cover types on Conservation Reserve Program (CRP) acres. The different components of the program include: grass, shrubs, and food plots. The guidelines for each component are as follows:

Grass Seed Cost Share - The NDGFD will provide up to 50% cost-sharing on grass seed for selected CRP grass plantings. This cost-sharing can be applied to new, established and renovation grass seeding. 
Two options are offered for the CRP grass seed cost-sharing program:

Option 1: Limited Haying and Grazing - Cooperator is eligible to receive grass seed cost share. Limited Haying and Grazing is allowed on the CRP cost-share acres. Cooperator must obtain a modified CRP conservation plan from their local USDA-FSA office. Cooperator will be limited to hay or graze up to one half (50%) of the CRP cost-share acres by utilizing either "Managed Haying or Grazing" or "Emergency Haying and Grazing". Cooperator may not hay or graze 100% of the CRP cost-share acres in any contract year.

Option 2: No Haying or Grazing - Cooperator is eligible to receive grass seed cost share. Managed or Emergency Haying or Grazing will not be allowed on the CRP cost-share acres under any circumstances. Cooperator will be allowed to perform management activities as required by the present terms of the Cooperator's CRP contract conservation plan. The Department will provide a one time, up front bonus payment of $2/CRP acre under contract/year (maximum payment of $4000 per cooperator-cooperator cannot receive $4000 for multiple CRP contracts).

Tree & Shrub Cost Share - NDGFD will provide up to 50% cost-sharing and a $100/shrub acre incentive payment for CRP shrub plantings on a maximum of 5% of CRP contract acres statewide. Cost includes only the cost of the trees/shrubs; it does not include costs associated with weed barrier, chemicals or any other maintenance.

Wildlife Food Plots - The NDGFD will provide an annual establishment payment for the planting of agricultural crops left unharvested for a wildlife food source on CRP acres statewide.

Cooperator must agree to:

Have CRP acres, 80 acres minimum total acreage. 
Be willing to sign an agreement with the Department allowing access for walk-in hunting from September 1 - April 1 on respective CRP and other ownership within the quarter section for the term of their CRP contract (does not pertain to motorized vehicle use, trapping, or any other non-hunting activities). 
Allow the NDGFD to sign and publicize the tract open to public use. 
Landowner Payments/Rates

Cost share rates for grass seed and shrubs/trees vary depending upon the number of years remaining on the CRP contract:

8+ years remaining = full 50% cost share 
6-8 years remaining = 40% cost share 
6 years or less remaining = 25% cost share 
$2/CRP acre under contract/year is available if landowner chooses Option 2 - No Haying or Grazing (maximum payment of $4000 per cooperator-cooperator may not receive $4000 for multiple CRP contracts.)

CRP wildlife food plot - establishment cost-share payment only, NO rental

$30/acre for small grains 
$50/acre for row crops 
- Landowner may receive incentive payment if land is located in priority area.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Habitat Plot Program -
The NDGFD Habitat Plot Program is a short-term and multi-year rental of private land providing nesting, wintering, and other key wildlife habitat. The Habitat Plot can be newly established cover, existing cover, or a combination of both.

General Program Guidelines:

Tracts of newly established and/or existing habitat will be considered for enrollment.

Short-Term Option

Landowner receives an annual soil rental rate based payment during 6-year agreement period for new habitat establishment; or, 
Landowner receives an annual existing habitat rate based payment during 3-year agreement period for existing habitat maintenance. 
Long-Term Option (Limited Funding)

Landowner receives an up front payment for a 10, 15 or 20-year conservation agreement. 
Compensation starts at 65% - 10-year agreement; 75% - 15-year agreement;
85% - 20-year agreement of the cumulative payment. 
Cooperator must agree to:

Allow unrestricted walk-in public use of tract enrolled in program (does not pertain to motorized vehicle use, trapping, or any other non-hunting activities). 
Not hay or graze the tract. 
Allow the NDGFD to sign and publicize the tract open to public use. 
Landowner Payment/Rates

New Habitat Establishment

NDGFD will provide 50% cost-share (up to $30/acre) to establish herbaceous cover on cropland. NDGFD will work with landowner to determine seed mix. 
Payment based on soil classification and regional location (View map showing payment rates by region): 
Class II-III - $24-$34/acre 
Class IV - $17-$24/acre 
Class VI-VII - $9-$12/acre (Existing Habitat Rate) 
Landowner may receive incentive payment if land is located in priority area. 
Existing Habitat

Areas for consideration include grasslands, wetlands, woodlands and riparian zones. 
Existing habitat can be enrolled in combination with converted cropland. 
Rental payment same as Class VI-VII (see above). Most existing cover Habitat Plots are in the $9-$12/acre payment range. 
Priority for acceptance given to areas greater than 80 acres in size. 
Landowner may receive incentive payment if land is located in priority area.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- CoverLocks for Conservation -
USDA's Conservation Reserve Program (CREP), the ND Game and Fish Department, Pheasants Forever and Private Landowners are partners in this private lands program that creates financial incentives for landowners, establishes high quality wildlife habitat and provides public access.

This sign marks lands in the CoverLocks Program.
General Program Guidelines

A CoverLock complex involves a quarter (160 contiguous acres) of land on which a 20-acre CoverLock is established. The 20-acre CoverLock contains a five-acre tree planting and 15 acres of herbaceous cover. The remaining 140 acres can continue to be used as the landowner sees fit (i.e. farming, grazing, etc). The landowner must agree to a 30-year public access easement on the entire 160 acres.

Certain watersheds in the following counties are eligible: Sargent, LaMoure, Dickey, Logan, Ransom, McIntosh, Emmons, Burleigh, Sioux, Grant, Morton, Oliver, Mercer, Dunn, Stark, Hettinger, and Adams.

Producers can contact FSA or NRCS offices in those counties to determine eligibility or call the North Dakota Game and Fish Department at (701) 328-6308 for other program details.

Cooperator must agree to:

Allow public access on the entire 160 acres for 30 years. 
Maintain the trees and grass on the 20 acre CoverLock for 30 years. 
Landowner Payments/Rates

FSA will pay an annual CRP rental payment on the 20 acre CoverLock for 15 years. 
ND Game and Fish Department will make an up-front payment equal to 95 percent of the cumulative FSA CRP rental payment. 
FSA and ND Game and Fish Department reimburse the landowner for the trees, weed barrier, and grass seed, based on FSA scheduled cost share rates. 
FSA will pay a $750.00 Signup Incentive Payment for the five-acre tree planting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Wetland Reserve Program (WRP) Incentive -
The North Dakota Game and Fish Department offers a one time incentive payment on WRP sign-ups. This program can be applied to new WRP applications and current WRP contracts and is only available for the 30-year easement feature of the WRP program.

General Program Guidelines

The Department will select applications using a ranking system, which gives priority to: 
Size of Tract - preference will increase with size (80 acres minimum). 
Accessibility - greater preference for road/trail access to the tract. 
Upland/Wetland Ratio - three or four acres of upland for each acre of wetland. 
Location - preference for tracts close to public lands. 
Habitat Diversity- greater preference for habitat interspersion such as adjacent food supplies and winter cover (brush, tree plantings, creek bottoms and cattails). 
Cooperator must agree to:

Sign a conservation easement with the Department allowing public access for walk-in hunting from September 1 - April 1 on the entire WRP contract for the term of the WRP contract with USDA (does not pertain to motorized vehicle use, trapping, or any other non-hunting activities). 
Limit WRP haying and grazing only to maintenance manipulations specified in WRP contract. 
Allow the NDGFD to sign and publicize the tract open to public use. 
Landowner Payments/Rates

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department will provide an additional 15% of the appraised land value (not to exceed $100/acre) above the 75% of the appraised land value that would be paid for a 30 year WRP easement by the USDA. 
Producers enrolling their land in the USDA/NDGFD partnership would receive up to 90% of the appraised value of their land.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Tree Planting Cost-Share Program -
The NDGFD Tree Planting Cost Share Program offers cost-share funds to landowners as an incentive for establishing wildlife tree plantings on private land.

General Program Guidelines

Option 1 (statewide) 
Requires 10 year access to the tree planting and associated or detached legal subdivisions (80 acres or more) 
10 row minimum (recommended minimum length of 400 ft.)

Option 2 (statewide) 
Requires no access. 
10 row minimum (recommended minimum length of 400 ft.) 
Landowner Payments/Rates-Option 1

25%-50% cost share on trees and shrubs, with NDGF criteria, standards, and specifications, in association with multi-year enhancement/protection programs or other federal cost-share programs (EWP,WHIP,319,Habitat Plots, EQIP, State Waterbank, and/or other easement or term habitat programs.) 
25% cost-share on weed barrier. 
Practice incentive payment: (one time up-front) $100.00/planted acre. 
Landowner Payments/Rates-Option 2

10 % cost share on trees and shrubs with NDGFD criteria, standards and specifications.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Food Plot Program -
The NDGFD Food Plot Program provides an annual establishment and rental payment for the planting of agricultural crops left un-harvested for a wildlife food source during the winter.

General Program Guidelines

NDGFD and landowner will work together to determine food plot locations that are proximate to winter cover (multi-row tree planting, natural woody areas, large cattail slough).

Cost-Share Rates:

Food Plots (cropland/non-CRP) 
Establishment 
$30/acre for small grains 
$50/acre for row crops 
Rental-payment based on soil classification and regional location: 
Class II-III - $24-$34/acre 
Class IV-V - $17-$24/acre 
Class VI-VII - $9-$12/acre 
CRP Food Plots 
Establishment payment only, NO rental. 
$30/acre for small grains 
$50/acre for row crops 
(View map showing payment rates by region)

Cooperator must agree to:

Allow walk-in access to the food plot, or make the food plot accessible to the public through adjacent land. 
Plant the food plot by the date specified by Federal Crop Insurance. The cooperator must certify planting date. 
Use a reliable seed variety which has dependable germination and vigor (corn must be 95 day or less variety). 
Allow the NDGFD to sign and publicize the tract open to public use.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Private Forest Conservation Program -
The NDGFD Private Forest Conservation Program provides a multi-year rental payment for maintaining and protecting native woodland habitat on private land.

General Program Guidelines

Landowners enroll in the PFCP through a conservation agreement and choose from two forest conservation options:

Short term - landowner receives an annual $9 to $12 per acre lease payment and has the option to renew annually within a 3-6 year contract period.

Long term (limited funding) - landowner receives variable annual payments based on forest acreage, land value, and term of conservation agreement. Agreement term ranges from 10 to 30 years. Compensation starts at 35% (10 year agreement) and increases 1.5% each successive year to a maximum 65% (30 year agreement) of the land value. 
Cooperators must agree to:

Prohibit permanent clearing of the forest. 
Prohibit grazing, forest subdivision, and agricultural use. 
Allow the NDGFD to sign and publicize the tract open to public walking access.

Eligibility:

A private landowner having a tract of continuous native forest that would:

Abut existing public lands; or 
Be threatened by present or future conversion to non-forest uses; or 
Exhibit connective habitats between forested areas.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Private Land Initiative rental rates map

Contact Game and Fish Private Lands Initiative Personnel

Bismarck: Colin Penner, 701 328-6648 
Bismarck: Doug Howie, 701 328-6333 
Bismarck: Kevin Kading, 701 328-6371 
Bismarck: Casey Anderson, 701 328-6613 
Bismarck: Brandon Mason, 701 328-9548 
Bismarck: Jon Roaldson (CoverLocks), 701 328-6308 
Dickinson: Nate Harling & Ty Dressler, 701 227-7431 
Williston: Ryan Huber, 701 774-4320 
Riverdale: John Bauer, 701 654-7475 
Harvey: Caroline Littlefield, 701 324-2211 
Devils Lake: Brian Prince, 701 662-3617 
Jamestown: Nathaniel Umphrey, 701 253-6487


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think we're all on the same page here (no pun intended) The key is community involvement. The Dept. isn't asking businesses (whether in state our out of state) or Nodakers to donate or collect money for the PLOTS program. The CMP is meant to get *local* community involvement. The idea is not to collect money and then go to the communities and say we want to get access to some land around your community...it's the other way around. You as nodakers, members of communities, sportsmen etc...can work within your communities to find interested businesses or partners, such as motel owners, gas station owners, cafe owners, etc...and ask *them* (the community) to step up to the plate by coming forward with matching funds, landowner interest and to identify areas where *they* (the community) feel gaining additional access will have a positive effect on businesses in their community. (Eg. Theoretically, more access in an area will attract more hunters and those hunters will stay in local motels, thus, having a positive affect on the business) The bill was not intended to be a donations program or to collect money for the PLOTS program. So, nonresident donations, or resident donations for that matter, are not what the bill is designed to do. I hope I am not discouraging interest but this is good discussion and this is the only way that everyone will be on the same page and have the same understanding. I appreciate everyone's thoughts and concerns. Kevin Kading-NDGFD Private Lands Coordinator


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for your input here Kevink. Its appreciated !

Well My 100 bucks is still in for my community then, I'll have to see if I can raise some interest here for this program.


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

FYI Everyone-
http://gf.nd.gov/info/pli-program.html#community


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Kevin!

We need several additional ideas like this from the G&F! The more initiatives started the better that communities can be the leaders for their areas of the state! It provides local incentive for CVB's of each community to get out and DO something tangible!

It will be readily apparent which small communities participate and put their $$ where their mouth is! We'll see if they TRULY want freelance NR's spending $$ in their towns.

Ryan

.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Hunting access program launched*

By *RICHARD HINTON *
Bismarck Tribune 
A new hunting access program offers a partnership with rural communities that will give them a say in how that land is managed for out-of-state hunters.

The result of a law passed in the 2005 state Legislature, the Community Match Program allows groups such as chambers of commerce, city councils and wildlife clubs to pay additional incentives to local landowners to encourage them to enroll land with the North Dakota Game and Fish Department that would be open to walk-in hunting.

If a community's or group's incentive payment equals one third of the NDGFD payment, the community has the option of opening that newly enrolled land to hunting by nonresidents during the first week of pheasant season, a period when PLOTS parcels are otherwise closed to nonresidents.

"The main thrust behind the program is to get communities involved in their resource," Kevin Kading, NDGFD private lands program section leader, said Thursday. "It's an opportunity for communities to put something back into it."

"We left it in local control. It still comes out to be a matching-grant type program, but communities can tailor it to the needs of their area," Rep. Todd Porter, R-Mandan, said Thursday.

He introduced the legislation after hearing repeated concerns from some areas in the state about how new North Dakota laws governing nonresident hunters were hurting rural communities economically. As he looked into it, Porter said he saw access was the problem in many areas because of the number of acres locked up by guides and outfitters.

"The only way that downtown Main Street businesses can compete was to have access available," he said Thursday. Because of lack of access, nonresident hunters "are no longer staying at local motels. They are staying on site. They aren't doing any business on Main Street, and Main Street is feeling the ill effects of their own guides and outfitters in their area."

Although the number of nonresident upland hunters is climbing statewide, the number of nonresidents hunting in the southwestern part of the state is falling, Porter added.

"What this measure is meant to do is give those areas most impacted by locked-up land a chance to compete by getting access," he said.

The program will be open statewide, and only new contracts may enroll, Kading said.

Communities may work with NDGFD to find landowners in their area interested in enrolling, and the land will go into one of the NDGFD's existing long- and short-term Private Land Initiative programs.

"The difference is a community takes it to the next level and adds additional payments on top of what the regular PLOTS payment would provide," Kading said.

Kading said there is some interest around the state, including from landowners and "a few wildlife clubs across the state interested in being the catalyst for the community to kick-start the program."

If a community or group reaches an arrangement with a landowner, NDGFD biologists will evaluate the land. If it meets PLOTS criteria, NDGFD will offer a contract, and the community or group will add the incentives.

More than 2,000 landowners across the state have enrolled 855,000 acres in private land programs, which includes PLOTS, or private land open to sportsmen.

An expiration clause will ensure that the Community Match Program will be revisited in the next Legislature.

"We have to come back and say, 'Hey, it's the best thing,' or 'No one is using it, we have to take it out,'" Porter said. "I'm excited to see how it works. If no one wants anything to do with it, we're not out anything."

(Reach outdoor writer Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bob, I really am not so concerned about what goes on with the moneys collected from this site. I'm concerned about what we can do in my local community. What I'm saying with the non resident money is, could a out of state buisness lets use Gander Mountain as an example. If they came into my community and kicked in a couple a grand a year to help keep some PLOTS going would this be permissable? Our local co-op and the few other buisness in town lets face it can't support to much.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Just a thought here guys, but I would like to throw in a thought.

I think the way I undxerstand Kevin to say is that they dont care where the money comes from, what they are looking for is that plus a local effort to buy into the programs. So Curty throws a hundred bucks to Kev... Thanks man, we can do a little more. But if Curty cana get together with the Conveniance Store, the bank and maybe a few others, even if they can only gather 500$, they also have a huge knowledge of the area that your friendly PLI biologist from 100 miles away has trouble developing. Who just reenrolled the CRP down the road? Kev might not for six months, but you do today. You know who owns it, and what kind of attitudes he might have if you were to approach him in regards to local cooperation. Heck, to steal and example from g/o on here lets run some numbers. Maybe the landowner down the road wants six dollars an acres. Game and Fish says they can offer 3.00, so we are at an impass right. But maybe if you go to him and say ' Hey, the community can come up with $2.00 would you be interested?" Maybe he throws in the other dollar in the name of the community. So now there is a chunk of ground that has been opened with both the support of the community and the GNF. What would happen if the Lidgerwood Commercial Club put an add in the paper soliciting local landowners who might be interested in making use of a program to try to increase local hunting tourism to the area?? I mean really, what would happen?? I have no idea. And who says you have to have 20 Grand??? The real value here is that the community is investing in itself and taking some ownership in its future. I dont hear the Game and Fish saying you HAVE to fund 40% or 70% or 90% of the cost of the project... maybe I am wrong and if I am I hope someone will tell me. But I think what really has to happen to get this thing started is for someone to pull a coolition in a community together and give it a shot. I bet a benefit auction or banquet would raise a bunch of money for projects arouind Valley City or such. But you have to have help and mental investment in helping decide where this stuff is going to be spent.

Just my thoughts...

Tom


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Tom Terrific, As you well aware there are many PLOTS contracts expiring. They were 10 year like the CRP, as I have stated before if I were a enterprising outfitter I would be out knocking on these landowners doors. Now some guys maybe tempted to pull there land out of CRP, by offering them more in compinsation maybe we can at least keep it going for a couple of more years. If that takes some out of state money why not pursue it?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am not at all sure in what spirit th "Tom Terrific" is made, but I will give someone who refuses to use his given name the benefit of the doubt. i hope you were saying my point has value.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

tsodak, Sorry that I offended you the TT was in jest didn't you were so sensitive. Oh well I'm starting to get the feeling what this program is all about. Good Luck


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

now now g/o lets not jump to conclusions. right now they are running this by the letter of the law and I do not have an answer to your question but I am sure it will come up eventually.

Bob


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just for clarification, isn't it part of this bill that the communities who participate in this program can designate that the new PLOTS are open to NR during the closed periods?

The way I read this the first time I saw it I got the impression this was the primary incentive to get rural communities to participate, not getting more residents to hunt & stay in the area.

Seems to me that this would add a further enforcement burden on NDGF's all ready under staffed and hard worked Enforcement Division CO's.

BTW, I'm not against this program by any means even if it does allow NR on certain PLOTS while others a closed. I just thought that in the interest of fair & balanced information it needed to be brought to light...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bob, I'm not jumping to conclusions. I'm seeing this as an oppurtunity for city and rural to come together. Problem is I don't think the game and fish likes what I say. I live in a small town Bob and you are in a large one. When your people leave to go hunting where do they go? Why not get some organazations from these large towns and buisness to kick in some money to the small towns. Work together for once and maybe something could happen. We in a small town will never be able to afford to do much. Maybe we can lease a section of land, but that will do little to take care of everyones access problems as they say. But what could we do with some out of town money?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

g/o that's a good point... the population centers is where the money is at. Hopefully they will come running with their guns and money huh g/o, money first in this case.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Now, Now, buckseye...that was not very nice..... :wink: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> Bob, I'm not jumping to conclusions. I'm seeing this as an oppurtunity for city and rural to come together. Problem is I don't think the game and fish likes what I say. I live in a small town Bob and you are in a large one. When your people leave to go hunting where do they go? Why not get some organazations from these large towns and buisness to kick in some money to the small towns. Work together for once and maybe something could happen. We in a small town will never be able to afford to do much. Maybe we can lease a section of land, but that will do little to take care of everyones access problems as they say. But what could we do with some out of town money?


What if the local businesses setup some kind of "fund drive"at every cafe/hotel etc, whereby sportsmen (both res and nr)could donate $$ directly into the local economies where they hunt. This would ensure that the $$ generated is geared directly at that particular communities' area.

The other thing that isn't being considered with all of this, is that although it is true that smaller communities don't have the larger economic bases compared to larger ones, and many have moved to the larger cities, we still go home and hunt the areas around the small communities where the heart is! I think there is potential from interested sportsmen to donate back into the areas where they hunt, thereby providing an additional "hidden" support base. It should work out that the more popular an area is, the more $$ it should additionally generate. Many ND youth who have migrated to Bismarck/Fargo, would want their money directed back to their hometown hunting honey holes....

I wonder how difficult it would be to make each local PLI program a local 503c non-profit? This could be another vital way to get more funding. If the local fund drive had a way for local farmers to reduce taxes by donating to this local charity, they could kick in additional funds that wouldn't hurt their bottom line, and reduce their tax burden.

Ryan

.


----------

